# TiVo video from circa 2002



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Just found this interesting tivo video on YouTube






I haven't seen it posted on this forum before...


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Cool. Havent seen that before.

Such a pity that wasnt on endless loops in dixons etc. Had it been then maybe Tivo would have become mainstream before SKY+ was released and we could have had series 2 and 3 machines.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I bought mine on the first day that they sold it in my local Dixons. They had one on the display shelf but hadn't connected it up to a TV and switched it on. The reason - They couldn't get the front open to load a tape.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Given that it was me that uploaded it, I'm sure I must have (ie posted it before!)


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

iankb said:


> I bought mine on the first day that they sold it in my local Dixons. They had one on the display shelf but hadn't connected it up to a TV and switched it on. The reason - They couldn't get the front open to load a tape.


I went in at lunchtime on launch day & they hadn't a clue what I was talking about. I persuaded them to get the manager & he searched the warehouse & came back with a dusty box....my TiVo.

Martin


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

That video nearly persuaded me to get my last Tivo out of the loft and hook it up...

Then I started to remember the minus points including power consumption.

Thus it remains in the gadget junk pile with bush freesat box, pace sky box, pace sky+ box, thomson sky+ hd box, liteon hard disc recorder, philips dvd hard disc recorder, panasonic hard disc recorder, thomson hard disc recorder, kodak photo cd player, sony hard disc cd player, JVC VHS-S recorder and Pioneer laserdisc player.

Forgot, also Sony MD Deck, Onkyo Amp, Sony Amp and 400 CD Sony player.

Automan.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

The video did look rather impressive although, in hindsight, it looked better than it really was.

I think the thing that the Series 1 TiVo never really got right was that they didn't transfer the EPG data from the guide to a recording and a 'series pass', so they couldn't jump in all directions between them.

Also, their menus were totally-hierarchical, and not normally context-based. Therefore they weren't able to keep a 'breadcrumb trail' that would allow them to jump from one context to another and then step back through the previous contexts.

With Media Center, you can do all of that. In fact, they retain the EPG data within the WTV or DVR-MS file wrapper, so that it is always attached to a recording, even if transferred to a computer without Media Center on it. If it is transferred to or shared with another copy of Media Center, it is automatically absorbed transparently into the local 'database' within a matter of seconds.

I assume that later series of the TiVo are somewhat more advanced than Series 1, but then I never got the chance to find out.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Automan said:


> Thus it remains in the gadget junk pile with bush freesat box, pace sky box, pace sky+ box, thomson sky+ hd box, liteon hard disc recorder, philips dvd hard disc recorder, panasonic hard disc recorder, thomson hard disc recorder, kodak photo cd player, sony hard disc cd player, JVC VHS-S recorder and Pioneer laserdisc player.
> 
> Forgot, also Sony MD Deck, Onkyo Amp, Sony Amp and 400 CD Sony player.


Some people have _way_ too much money


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Some people have _way_ too much money


Or storage space


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I am going to the dump today if it stops raining 

BTW, I don't have that much cash but no family so my outgoings are a lot lower than average.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Automan said:


> BTW, I don't have that much cash but no family so my outgoings are a lot lower than average.


That's fair enough. I'm in the same position; at least I would be if I had the cash 



> I am going to the dump today if it stops raining


Well I wouldn't say no to a few slightly-out-of-date gadets. What you got?


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

Automan said:


> I am going to the dump today if it stops raining
> 
> BTW, I don't have that much cash but no family so my outgoings are a lot lower than average.


Don't you dare trash a Tivo !!!!!!!!!!!

PM me if you want rid


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

tonywalk said:


> Don't you dare trash a Tivo !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PM me if you want rid


Tivo is still in the loft along with Sky+ HD, Minidisc deck, 2 minidisc hi-fi units, 3 x Philips DVD Recorders (one hard disk model), Sony Sky box and curvy Pace Sky box.

Automan.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Automan said:


> ... Minidisc deck, 2 minidisc hi-fi units ...


A very under-rated (and under-marketed) technology.

I had players, recorders, and even chose to have a MiniDisc slot in my BMW console rather than the default tape slot.

I took a small MiniDisc sound recorder to the 1998 Microsoft Tech-Ed Conference in New Orleans. A very large gathering, with halls and dining-rooms that catered for 9000 people, and an end-of-conference party that included a complete funfair and pop-concert, all within the Superdome. Using a small digital lapel-microphone and automatic volume control, I recorded all of my conference presentations with perfect volume and clarity, wherever I was seated, and never had a problem with battery life. It was perfect for recording meetings at work as well.

The odd thing was that nearly all of the technically-oriented Americans that I met had never seen one before, and were amazed at what it could do. And yet it had been available for over 5 years. Luckily, I had taken a load of blank discs with me, because none of the electronic retailers that I tried had heard of it. Story sound familiar? 

Sony had chosen to push its ability to play commercial pre-recorded optical discs, rather than its far more impressive ability to record on to opto-magnetic discs. Even in the former guise, a cassetted MiniDisc was far more convenient to carry round than the CD format that replaced it.

I believe that it was also used quite a bit within radio broadcast studios as a very-convenient way to play pre-recorded adverts, trailers, etc.

Since it was only used for 'lossy' media streams, and not lossless addressable data storage, it has now been totally-superseded by the MP3 player.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

My First Ever Portable Model, the Sony MZ-1










_Picture Hosted By http://www.flickr.com_

Automan.


----------

